# Found information for towing with Cruze Diesel in 2014 US owners manual



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

*If anyone wants a PDF of the manual this came from PM me an email address to send to.

Trailer Towing*
*General Towing*
*Information*
Only use towing equipment that has
been designed for the vehicle.
Contact your dealer or trailering
dealer for assistance with preparing
the vehicle for towing a trailer. Read
the entire section before towing a
trailer.
For towing a disabled vehicle, see
_Towing the Vehicle on page 10-85_.
For towing the vehicle behind
another vehicle such as a motor
home, see _Recreational Vehicle_
_Towing on page 10-85_.
*Driving Characteristics*
*and Towing Tips*
*Driving with a Trailer*
When towing a trailer:
. Become familiar with the state
and local laws that apply
specifically to trailer towing.
Towing a trailer requires a certain
amount of experience. The
combination you are driving is
longer and not as responsive as the
vehicle itself. Get acquainted with
the handling and braking of the rig
before setting out for the open road.
Before starting, check all trailer hitch
parts and attachments, safety
chains, electrical connectors, lamps,
tires and mirrors. If the trailer has
electric brakes, start the
combination moving and then apply
the trailer brake controller by hand
to be sure the brakes work.
During the trip, check occasionally
to be sure that the load is secure
and the lamps and any trailer
brakes still work.
*Towing with a Stability Control*
*System*
When towing, the sound of the
stability control system might be
heard. The system is reacting to the
vehicle movement caused by the
lamps also flash, telling other
drivers the vehicle is turning,
changing lanes or stopping.
When towing a trailer, the arrows on
the instrument cluster flash for turns
even if the bulbs on the trailer are
burned out. Check occasionally to
be sure the trailer bulbs are still
working.
*Driving on Grades*
Reduce speed and shift to a lower
gear before starting down a long or
steep downgrade. If the
transmission is not shifted down, the
brakes might have to be used so
much that they would get hot and no
longer work well.
The vehicle can tow in D (Drive).
Use a lower gear if the transmission
shifts too often.
When towing at high altitude on
steep uphill grades, engine coolant
boils at a lower temperature than at
normal altitudes. If the engine is
turned off immediately after towing
at high altitude on steep uphill
2. Let up on the brake pedal.
3. Drive slowly until the trailer is
clear of the chocks.
4. Stop and have someone pick up
and store the chocks.
*Maintenance When Trailer*
*Towing*
The vehicle needs service more
often when pulling a trailer. See the
_Maintenance Schedule on_
_page 11-2_. Things that are
especially important in trailer
operation are automatic
transmission fluid, engine oil, axle
lubricant, belts, cooling system and
brake system. Inspect these before
and during the trip.
Check periodically to see that all
hitch nuts and bolts are tight.
*Engine Cooling When Trailer*
*Towing*
The cooling system may temporarily
overheat during severe operating
conditions. See _Engine Overheating_
_on page 10-23_.
curb weight of the vehicle, any
cargo carried in it, and the people
who will be riding in the vehicle.
If there are a lot of options,
equipment, passengers, or cargo in
the vehicle, it will reduce the tongue
weight the vehicle can carry, which
will also reduce the trailer weight the
vehicle can tow. If towing a trailer,
the tongue load must be added to
the GVW because the vehicle will
be carrying that weight, too. See
_Vehicle Load Limits on page 9-9_.


----------

